# Turkish Gecko



## tally59 (Dec 27, 2012)

My daughter's Turkish Gecko had two babies 4 or 5 months ago and I have become the owner of one of these babies. What I want to know is the best way of looking after it, what kind of heating,right temperature,best food etc. Also I understand that these little Geckos are nocturnal but my one comes out in the day too and basks under the heat lamp that I have installed. 
Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

tally59 said:


> My daughter's Turkish Gecko had two babies 4 or 5 months ago and I have become the owner of one of these babies. What I want to know is the best way of looking after it, what kind of heating,right temperature,best food etc. Also I understand that these little Geckos are nocturnal but my one comes out in the day too and basks under the heat lamp that I have installed.
> Any help would be very much appreciated.


Turkish geckos are a native species in my country. They are extremely hardy animals and love to hide in between rocks.

They do rarely come out during the day to bask but most of the time I have seen them come out at night to hunt. These geckos do not require UVB

Keep it in a 10gallon even a 20 gallon tall tank. They are arboreal not land dwellers.

Temperatures during the day 75F-86F and can have a night time drop of 75F-65F

As food I have seen most of them eat both larvae and crickets, so meal worms, wax worms, crickets and even small roaches they will eat.


----------



## tally59 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the reply, I found it very helpful.


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

tally59 said:


> Thank you for the reply, I found it very helpful.


You're welcome 

Check this small care sheet out. House geckos are really not that hard to keep

House Gecko Care Sheet


----------



## tally59 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Thanks, Pyrite*

Thanks, Pyrite, I read the care sheet and it is really good, tells me everything I need to know.


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

tally59 said:


> Thanks, Pyrite, I read the care sheet and it is really good, tells me everything I need to know.


How's he been holding up?  Any pictures?

And again you're very welcome :2thumb:


----------



## tally59 (Dec 27, 2012)

Pyrite said:


> How's he been holding up?  Any pictures?
> 
> And again you're very welcome :2thumb:
> 
> He seems OK. I'm sorry but I have another question. do fluorescent bulbs give off heat?


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

tally59 said:


> Pyrite said:
> 
> 
> > How's he been holding up?  Any pictures?
> ...


----------



## tally59 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks again, Pyrite, I bought a 50 watt Moon Glow and she seems fine on that.
In answer to your question in an earlier post, I haven't got any photos yet but when I take some I will post them here.


----------

